# chest mass excision



## trose45116 (Jul 22, 2009)

any ideas of what cpt code to use for this. this was in the subq. I dont know if this would be coded as the chest wall or not. any help appreciated. also the pt had 3 on the chest and 2 on the neck. please help. it states elipical excisions were done.


----------

